# Molting: so much fluff!



## littlebee (Mar 9, 2016)

I've only had my budgie, Bird, for a few months, so this is the first time I've encountered the mess that is molting. . .

*There is SO MUCH FLUFF.*
It's the cutest mess ever.​
My whole adult life I've lived without carpet floors and therefore never owned a vacuum but that might need to change. Daily sweeping doesn't help with tiny puffs of down that creep into very crevice in the house.

This post is total fluff, but figured members here can relate to the tiny indoor snowstorms of feathers.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

A little handheld hoover will likely help you combat the mess of the moult. 

This is a good read. 
Molting FAQs


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*:laughing2:
My girlfriend birdie-sits one of my birds occasionally.
I always laugh because months later she'll say -- "You won't believe I found another one of Peachy's feathers today! Where on earth was it hiding?"*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The fluff really does get everywhere, huh? eep: :behindsofa:

It's so funny to see so many feathers come out of just one little budgie! :laughing:

I find them everywhere, even in my shoes! And the birds are _definitely_ not in the shoes


----------



## BluebellBudgie (May 14, 2016)

I kind of wish my girl was at this point. she's been molting for weeks now and still no fluff! Just itty bitty feathers sometimes. Lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

greetings my Gracie is going through her molt as well lol.feathers everywhere sometimes. I'm amazed how many feathers will come out of a budgie.Blessings and hopefully that pesky ole molt will be over soon.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I can completely relate. When I have several birds moulting at once I think I could make a pillow from all the feathers.


----------



## Laceychica (Aug 19, 2015)

I purchased one of these from a kohls, but they have them all over. when it sits on the stand it is charging and it has 3 attachments, it is so perfect for by the budgies cage!!

http://www.amazon.com/Shark -Pet-Pe...211432&sr=1-5&keywords=cordless+shark+sv780-n


----------



## Gabi (Apr 21, 2016)

Haha my little girl Django is having her first molt and there is fluff all over the house, it's so cute. The baby bars on her head are dissapearing! Growing up so fast.
Yes, a vacuum cleaner is certainly a big help, I usually vacuum the house every two weeks and between that sweep maybe 3 or 4 times a week  :001_tongue:


----------

